

Ask HN: What to do on weekends in the Bay Area - 123andrew123

I am a 17 year old high school student interning at a web startup this summer. I am from the East Coast, so I am not totally familiar with SF yet. My goal this summer is to meet developers and learn. I am unsure what to do on the weekends. I have searched meetup.com, but nothing has caught my attention yet. I would really like to attend a meetup or hackathon just to meet others and learn. Thanks.
======
lazugod
Hike, bike, and surf. Not everything has to be hi-tech.

------
giologist
fuck bitches, get money. that's what I do on the weekends.

